

NASA might build its very first Warp Drive - fekberg
http://io9.com/5963263/how-nasa-will-build-its-very-first-warp-drive/

======
ajtaylor
I've been reading the Culture series by Ian M. Banks (RIP) recently and have
been fascinated by the idea of an underlying energy grid between universes,
and how that is used to power spacecraft moving at 1000x multiples of the
speed of light.

What is even more interesting is how the ideas of scifi from decades ago -
considered outrageous at the time - are now coming true. The possibilities of
even near-light-speed are endless, much less actually being able to exceed it.

